# Missing Golden Retriever



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This is from a rescue site.

PLEASE CAN EVERYONE SHARE !!
Missing dog 
-Golden retriever 
Name - Kiera 
1 year old 
Tamworth area /dosthill area 
Please share - dog is Very timid - 
please call 07808 548898 with any sightings


----------

